# Superdrol cycle length



## ldog (Oct 6, 2014)

Any bros in the past rolled the dice with an extended Superdrol cycle with a Test base?

If yes, how long? 

On my third week and just hitting my stride.

Plan on running 6-8 weeks. No sides thus far and I take appropriate support supplements daily.

L


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 6, 2014)

Listen to your body bro.  No one knows better than you.  

Although I don't think it's legit SD.


----------



## ldog (Oct 6, 2014)

It's legit. I have a lot Skymiles with Delta!


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 6, 2014)

People have gotten complete junk from the U.K. before.


----------



## ldog (Oct 6, 2014)

No worries here.


----------



## ldog (Oct 7, 2014)

Bloodwork coming soon. 

I spent 45 days on Dmz 3.0 in the past and my PSA and liver enzymes improved. Go figure. I'm on long term TRT pellets as well.


----------



## ldog (Oct 7, 2014)

Lol...living on the edge.


----------



## ldog (Oct 7, 2014)

I find 28mg is my sweet spot.


----------



## perarded123 (Oct 9, 2014)

4 weeks should do the trick....


----------



## Halfhuman (Oct 10, 2014)

If ran for more than 4 weeks I run it at 10mg for 6 weeks which was an amazing Recomp cycle. I won't go past 5 weeks at 20mg+ if you do have a good cycle support


----------

